# otra forma de reutilizar componentes electrónicos --> arte



## ecotronico (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola a todos los electrónicos !!!

Visitando otro foro en Internet encontré alguna figuras hechas con componentes electrónicos.



> Tienes una tv vieja y piensas en botarla? o varios equipos electricos?... Entra acá:
> http://www.elwater.cl/showthread.php?t=532938



En qué otra cosa han reutilizado un componente ?????
Yo he visto hasta llaveros 

Espero les guste


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 1, 2011)

si pero esos son componentes nuevos


----------



## ORUZ (Ene 2, 2011)

yo he visto figuras de robot con desechos electrónicos, me párese correcto reutilizar los desechos para no contaminar, bien dicen la basura de otros es el tesoro de otros hehe. saludos


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 3, 2011)

ORUZ dijo:


> yo he visto figuras de robot con desechos electrónicos, me párese correcto reutilizar los desechos para no contaminar, bien dicen la basura de otros es el tesoro de otros hehe. saludos



tenes rason el otro dia tiraron en el descampado de enfrente una gran cantidad de chatarra electronica..apenas la vi sali corriendo en el camino piye una caja de entre los escombros  haaaaaaaa parecia un niño  

de esa parva logre sacar 13 motores dc y muchos componentes entre ellos unos parlantes


----------



## foc (Ene 3, 2011)

jajaja me lleve la imagen de las figuras para wallpaper Gracias


----------

